# gunieau pig has died :(



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

he is a male and he had a male in with him and where good friends, its my little boys piggie and i haven't had the heart to tell him yet, do you think if i put another male in the other one will be ok with that or should he be left on his own, was thinking of replacing choo choo with one that looks alike ???

really sad time as they are really lovely pets and the kids love them


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally I think you should maybe try and see this as an opportunity to teach your little boy about death, in a very gentle way, though not sure how old he is?

The choice you re guinea pig is to find a baby male about 8 weeks old or so and carefully introduce or have existing boy neutered and get a female.

Personally I'd go for a baby male


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

hi, he is 4, he had a goldfish that died last year and he took it really badly, crying for a few days, was really upsetting for him

really struggling at what to do, i am thinking of telling him then bring the other male inside so he has us for company ?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

bbear690 said:


> hi, he is 4, he had a goldfish that died last year and he took it really badly, crying for a few days, was really upsetting for him
> 
> really struggling at what to do, i am thinking of telling him then bring the other male inside so he has us for company ?


Obviously as his mum only you can decide what is best for him, but if you don't tell him the truth, what do you tell him? He is a year older and my thoughts are he should be told, but up to you *Hugs*

If you don't feel you want to add another guinea pig, then do bring the lone male inside, but it will really need to be on a permanent basis. Guineas can live up to 7 years, some beyond that, so it's possibly a long time to live alone.

Guineas are social animals, so your family will be extra important to him now.

IDEALLY, many would say he must have company, but if you don't want another guinea pig, then simply keep him indoors as a pampered piggy.

Just my thoughts


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for replying 

will let you know what i do but i think i will tell him the truth as we always tell them not to lie


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel for you - can never be easy to tell a child that a pet has died. I know how I took the news of my Guinea Pigs death 3 weeks ago (and I'm 51!)

However - guinea's are sociable animals and dont like living alone - so suggest you get another male and introduce carefully. At your pig's age maybe neutering isnt an option due to risk. Why dont you contact a rescue - they are bound to have something and will offer adivce.

Where in the country are you? x


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

im in devon xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with needing to getting a companion piggy for fluffy as they really do need to be with other guinea pigs. A male baby will be perfect to introduce to him. I explain to my children of similar age that the have gone to be an angel or something along those lines and they have been fine. He is bound to be upset for a day or so but you could find ways of distraction. Plan something fun for today !


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

well i told him

he is sad but ok, i said that he was a great boy and looked after him very well and didn't do anything wrong and choo choo just died in his sleep, i said he aad gone to heaven and he asked what it was like there, so i said there was lots of grass and they can run about all day eating grass and hay and they get lots of nice treats like cucumber and carrot tops all the time

he seems ok, he wants to get another one so fluffy isn't on his own x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre

You might find some on here - if not PM me and I will send you more links x

That was a nice way of telling your boy - well done - *hugs*


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

bbear690 said:


> well i told him
> 
> he is sad but ok, i said that he was a great boy and looked after him very well and didn't do anything wrong and choo choo just died in his sleep, i said he aad gone to heaven and he asked what it was like there, so i said there was lots of grass and they can run about all day eating grass and hay and they get lots of nice treats like cucumber and carrot tops all the time
> 
> he seems ok, he wants to get another one so fluffy isn't on his own x


Well Done sweetie ! I bet you feel better now you have told him. RIP choo choo you was a beautiful little piggy x


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks

i have a double hutch so if they don't get on i can seperate

fluffy is very quite, i have brought him inside in his indoor cage and she is getting lots of hugs but he is a little sad i think bless him. Hope he will be ok soon 

Ellis is alot better and yes i do feel better that i told him the truth


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

There are some guinea pig rescues in Devon. You could take yours along to find a friend if you decide to get another one. Here is a link to a guinea pig forums rescue section

Rescue & Rehoming - The Guinea Pig Forum


----------



## PopcornPastures (Aug 29, 2009)

So sorry for you loss. I do thing that you have done the right thing. My daughter who was 4 at the time lost her guinea pig Pearl, she did go on about Pearl for a very long time afterwards and I told her she was running around rainbow bridge with Flora (our other Rainbow pig).

Over time she got over the loss. I thought about just replacing as well, its never easy telling a young child about the loss of a much loved pet.

Good luck finding a cage mate, some rescues allow you to take your guinea to the rescue for bonding, that way the guinea can find a friend rather than the owner. 

Hope it works out.


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Aaw poor piggie and I agree-taking him inside and comforting him was the way to go but you should now try finding him a pup just old enough to be taken from the mother and place him with Fluffy asap :smile: Fluffy will appreciate this and since he already spend most his life with a companion who he loved and enjoyed, it would be unfair trying to cheer him up for the rest of his life...


----------

